# Wi-fi drivers



## Nicushor (Jul 7, 2015)

DWA-525 (rev. A2)
Atheros AR9825

How to make them work in FBSD?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 7, 2015)

Can you give us the output of `pciconf -lv`?

According to this page there are only versions with Ralink chipsets for your card.


----------



## protocelt (Jul 7, 2015)

I _think_ OP is actually asking about two separate cards . The AR9285 chipset works well with FreeBSD although not sure about the first chipset. The FreeBSD Handbook section for WiFi has instructions on how to set up wireless networking.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 7, 2015)

protocelt said:


> I _think_ OP is actually asking about two separate cards .


That makes a lot more sense.

ral(4) supports your DWA-525 on 11-CURRENT. It actually mentions your version specifically in the man page. 

It seems to be supported by the upcoming 10.2 as well.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2015)

Given the choice, get the Atheros.


----------

